# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اريد كتاب (ما لا يسع طالب العلم جهله)

## أبو معاذ حسين

بارك الله فيكم 

اريد كتاب (ما لا يسع طالب العلم جهله)
الذي يشرحه الشيخ المقدم

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

سلسلة شرح الشيخ الفاضل المقدم:
http://www.anasalafy.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=910
تحميل الكتاب مصوراً Pdf:
http://www.4shared.com/file/66056296...476/_____.html

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------

